
The Death of Hype: What's Next for Scala - epelesis
http://www.lihaoyi.com/post/TheDeathofHypeWhatsNextforScala.html
======
melling
"compiler itself is massively sped up, with code compiling literally twice as
fast as it did just three years ago"

Scala always looked like a nice language. The slow compilation was a huge
turnoff for me.

It's been on my shortlist of weekend projects, but I was going to hold out for
Scala 3

------
AheadOfTime295
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22830779](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22830779)

